# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Papa Gjon Pali i Dyte (Karol Vojtila)

## Tirana

Femijeria ..

Karol Vojtila ishte papa më i ri i shuguruar në shekullin e 20-të. Ai u rrit në fshatin Wadowice, në jug të Polonisë. 

Ai ishte djali i një ushtaraku dhe u rrit në një ambjent ku mbizotëronte disiplina dhe përkushtimi. 

Nëna dhe vëllai i tij vdiqën kur ai ende nuk kishte mbushur 14 vjeç. 

Në moshë të re atij i pëlqente sporti, përfshirë këtu futbollin dhe skitë, kishte shumë dëshirë të luante në skenë dhe i pëlqente teatri. 

Në vitin 1939 në kohën kur gjermanët pushtuan Poloninë ai ishte ende adoleshent.

----------


## Tirana

Gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore dhe pushtimit nazist ai punonte si punëtor krahu, dhe studjonte fshehtazi teologji. 

Në vitin 1944 pas një fushate kundër studimeve fetare ai u detyrua të jetonte i fshehur. 

Shumë nga shokët e tij u dërguan në kampet e përqëndrimit. 

Por duke i vazhduar studimet pas luftës, ai u dorëzua prift në vitin 1946. Nga viti 1964 ai ishte arqipeshkvi i Krakovit dhe tre vjet më vonë u bë kardinal. 

Gjatë këtyre viteve ai fitoi respekt për qëndrimin e tij kundër regjimit komunist

----------


## Tirana

Karol Vojtila 58-vjeçar (që në këtë foto tregohet duke u brohoritur nga turmat pasi u zgjodh papë në vitin 1958) ishte një zgjedhje e papritur. 

Ai ishte i pari joitalian që zgjidhej papë në 450 vjet dhe ishte konsideruar si person i jashtëm për këtë detyrë. Ai mori emrin Gjon Pali i Dytë. 

Një prej udhëtimeve të tij të para ishte në atdheun e tij, vizita e parë nga një papë në një vend nën sundimin komunist. 

Por vizita e tij u dha forcë zemrave dhe mendjeve të njerëzve dhe ndihmoi në mbjelljen e farës së revolucionit, që do të vinte dhjetë vjet më vonë. 

Pas dy paraardhësish të dobët fizikisht ai konsiderohej si një njeri i veprimit.

----------


## Tirana

Gjon Pali i Dytë ka hyrë në histori si Papa që ka udhëtuar më shumë nëpër botë. 

Këshilltarët e tij e kishin paralajmëruar se ndikimi i tij në rritje mund ta bënte atë objekt të ndonjë përpjekjeje për ta vrarë, por ai ruajti ritmin e aktiviteteve publike. 

Më 13 maj 1981 ai u qëllua dhe u plagos rëndë nga një vrasës i paguar në sheshin e Shën Pjetrit, ndërsa doli nga makina e tij. Fotografia e tregon atë vetëm disa momente pas atentatit.

----------


## Tirana

Pas një kohe të gjatë që iu desh për t'u shëruar, Papa takoi atentatorin e tij, turkun Mehmet Ali Agcha, dhe e fali. 

Në maj të vitit 2000, me rastin e përvjetorit të atentatit, Vatikani bëri të ditur se në vitin 1917 tre fëmijë barinj në Portugali kishin parë një vizion profetik të përpjekjes për vrasjen e Papës. 

Ky ishte i ashtuquajturi sekreti i tretë i Fatmës, që ishte mbajtur i fshehtë për dekada, dhe u publikua për të përkuar me vizitën e Papës në vendin e shenjtë të Fatmës. Ai besonte se Fatma e virgjër i kishte shpëtuar jetën

----------


## Tirana

Masat e sigurimit përreth Papës ishin gjithnjë të forta pas atentatit për ta vrarë, në vitin 1981. 

Udhëtimet e tij të rregullta jashtë vendit, i dhanë botës një shprehje të re: "i lëvizshëm si Papa". 

Makinat me xhama kundër plumbit, ku Papa Gjon Pali i Dytë mund të qëndronte në këmbë dhe të përshëndeste njerëzit, u bënë një pamje e njohur. 

Në këtë fotografi ai është nxjerrë gjatë një udhëtimi në Republikën Çeke.

----------


## Tirana

Papa përjetoi shumë ndryshime politike në të gjithë botën, përfshirë edhe rënien e komunizmit në Evropën lindore dhe fundin e aparteidit në Afrikën e Jugut. 

Në shtator të vitit 1995 ai vizitoi Afrikën e Jugut dhe në këtë fotografi ka dalë në Johanesburg me presidentin e parë zezak të Afrikës së Jugut, Nelson Mandela

----------


## Tirana

Në vitet e mëvonëshme, Papa Gjon Pali i Dytë vuajti nga sëmundja e artritit dhe e Parkinsonit. 

Në prill të vitit 1994, ai bëri një operacion për zëvendësimin e njerit prej çapokëve dhe gjatë një vizite në Francë në vitin 1996 atij i ra të fikët. 

Por Papa i vazhdoi udhëtimet nëpër botë. 

Në Janar të vitit 1998 Papa vizitoi Kubën dhe u përshëndet nga Presidenti Fidel Kastro, udhëheqësi komunist i një vendi me traditë katolike. (Shihni fotografinë).

----------


## Tirana

Në vitet e mëvonëshme, Papa Gjon Pali i Dytë vuajti nga sëmundja e artritit dhe e Parkinsonit. 

Në prill të vitit 1994, ai bëri një operacion për zëvendësimin e njerit prej çapokëve dhe gjatë një vizite në Francë në vitin 1996 atij i ra të fikët. 

Por Papa i vazhdoi udhëtimet nëpër botë. 

Në Janar të vitit 1998 Papa vizitoi Kubën dhe u përshëndet nga Presidenti Fidel Kastro, udhëheqësi komunist i një vendi me traditë katolike. (Shihni fotografinë).

----------


## Tirana

Papa Gjon Pali i Dytë i caktoi vetes një program të ngjeshur për vitin 2000, por ishte i vendosur t'i udhëhiqte festimet për 'vitin jubile' të katolicizmit. 

Momenti kulminant arriti me mesazhin tradicional me rastin e Pashkëve, të cilin ai e mbajti në një ceremoni solemne të zhvilluar në sheshin e Shën Pjetrit në muajin prill. 

Muajin në vazhdim ai festoi 80 vjetorin e lindjes. 

Megjithëse nuk ishte mirë me shëndet, ai dukej se kishte një energji të brendëshme që e bënte atë të vendosur për të vazhduar punën.

Burimi i materjalit BBC

----------


## Tirana

Vdes Papa Gjon Pali i Dytë 


Papa Gjon Pali II 
Papa Gjon Pali i Dytë, njëri prej papëve me karrierë më të gjatë në krye të Vatikanit, vdiq të shtunën në mbrëmje në moshën 84 vjeç. 
Papa ndërroi jetë me daten 2 prill 2005 në orën 21.37 në studion e tij në Vatikan, pas disa problemesh shëndetësore, përfshirë edhe një atak në zemër. 

Disa mijëra vetë u mblodhën në Sheshin e Shën Pjetrit në Romë për t'i bërë homazhe Papës, ndërsa këmbanat e kishave filluan të binin në të gjithë qytetin. 

Njoftimet thonë se Papa priti vizitorë deri në çastet e fundit të jetës. 

Sipas buletinit të fundit mjekësor që u bë publik dy orë përpara se Papa të vdiste, ai kishte qenë në gjendje të reagonte me raste ndaj atyre që e rrethonin pranë shtratit të tij, duke u përgjigjur me saktësi kur i kishin folur këshilltarët e tij më të afërt.

Qeveria italiane ka shpallur tri ditë zie. 

Televizioni italian njoftoi se funerali i Papa Gjon Palit të Dytë do të zhvillohet të mërkurën, ndonëse kjo nuk është konfirmuar ende nga Vatikani. 

"Ceremonia e funeralit do të jetë grumbullimi më i madh i udhëheqësve botërorë në historinë e njerëzimit", tha televizioni italian. 

Në Vatikan do të zhvillohet një mbledhje të hënën në mëngjes për të filluar përgatitjet për funeralin e Papa Gjon Palit të Dytë. 

Trupi i Papës do të dërgohet në Bazilikën e Shën Pjetrit, ku do të bëhen homazhe. 

Përgjegjësinë për të zgjedhur pasuesin e tij e kanë 117 kardinalët e Kishës Katolike. 

Ata duhet të mblidhen jo më shumë se 20 ditë pas vdekjes së Papës. 

Kardinalët, të mbledhur në atë që njihet si konklavë, do të zhvillojnë një seri votimesh të fshehta derisa kardinali më i vjetër të deklarojë publikisht në latinisht "Habemus Papam - Kemi një Papë".


  BBC

----------


## diikush

Pashe nje dy emisione qe kishte sot MSNBC per Papen...shume impresive....

Emisioni i pare, qe e pashe te gjithin, fliste per rolin e jashtezakonshem qe Papa pati ne rrezimin e komunizmit ne Poloni e me gjere ne Evropen Lindore. Emisioni fliste per aleancen e fshehte dhe teper te ngushte qe Papa kishte me presidentin Regan dhe drejtorin e CIA's atehere, dhe gjithe takimet e tyre te fshehta, gje e cila dha frytet e punes me pas.

Gjithastu flitej per atentatin e Papes qe "koincidoi" pune javesh ne te njejten kohe me atentatin qe ju be Reganit. Emisioni thoshte se pamvaresisht se investigimet e CIA per atentatin e Papes ishin evazive (inconclusive) drejtori i CIA's nuk kishte dyshim qe Bashkimi Sovjetik ose aleatet e tyre komuniste kishin dicka te benin me atentatin e Papes....

Nje gazetar (Bernstein) qe kishte botuar nje liber per Papen ne 1996 thoshte qe Papa ishte nje nga njerezit me me influence te shekullit te 20, pertej spektrit fetar dhe katolik.

Bravo i qofte!

----------


## Albo

Papa Gjon Pali i II denoncoi hapur kryqezatat e ndermara nga Evropa Perendimore dhe Kisha qe ai drejton.

Papa Gjon Pali i II shprehu keqardhje per shekujt e Inkuzicionit ne Evrope te drejtuara nga parardhesit e tij.

Papa Gjon Pali i II i kerkoi falje popullit hebre per qendrimin e heshtur te Kishes Katolike ndaj hollokaustit, ai e pranoi ekzistencen e hollokaustit, vizitoi Token e Shenjte ne Izrael e Palestine dhe u beri thirrje gjithe besimtareve katolike ne Evrope dhe gjithe njerezve te botes se te jesh anti-semit do te thote te jesh mekatar. Papa Gjon Pali eshte i pare Pape qe hyri ne nje sinagoge.

Papa Gjon Pali i II eshte nje nder papat me orthodhokse qe Kisha Katolike ka patur. Kjo u duk jo thjeshte nga perpjekjet e tij publike per te afruar Kishen e Lindjes me ate te Perendimit, por edhe ne qendrimet dhe veprimet e tij, qe ne syte e shume theollogeve perendimore etiketoheshin si "konservatore", "te ngurta", "te ikur kohe". Qendrimet e tij te palekundura te ngritura mbi Shkrimet e Shenjta dhe Traditen e Shenjte Apostolike ne syte e njerezve besepake u pane si kthim mbrapa ne te shkuaren, por ne syte e besimtareve te krishtere ishin nje kthim ne te verteten dhe dashurine e Krishtit e cila nuk njeh kufij ne hapesire, kohe, popuj, rraca apo kombe e kontinente.

Papa Vojtila kanonizoi nje numer te madh shenjtoresh, mes tyre edhe Nënë Terezën, dhe shume veta e pane kete veprim te tij si te papergjegjshem. Por Papa e kish te qarte qe ne kohen qe jetojme, besimtaret me shume se kurre kane nevoje per shenjtore, si llambada qe i falin drite kesaj erresire te perbashket qe ne jetojme.

----------


## inter_forever

Nje  shok  i  femijerise  i Papes  teksa  fliste  ne  televizion  per vitet  kur  ishin  femije  tregonte  se  Karol  ishte  shume  inteligjent  dhe  ne  shkolle  ishte  padiskutim  me  i  miri .
Kur  vinte  Karol  ne  shtepine  time -  vazhdonte  ai . - Mamaja  shpesh  me  thoshte  ...''Atij  duhet  ti  ngjash ''.
Karol  ishte  shume  sportiv . Ne  futboll  lozte  gjithmone  ne  porte  e  nuk  kunderpergjigjej  edhe  kur  goditej  nga  takat  e  kundershtareve.


Lidhur  me  rinine  e  tij   Karol   kishte  studiuar  edhe  per  aktor. Kjo  do  ta  ndihmonte  shume  ne  vitet  ne  vazhdim  per  te  komunikuar  ne  menyre  perfekte  me  njerezit . KOMUNIKIMI  ishte  nje  nga  armet  me  te  fuqishme  te  Papes .

Natyrisht  pushteti  absolut  qe  kishte  ne  Kishen  Katolike    nuk    ja  ndryshoi  asnjehere  karakterin  . Gjithmone  kerkonte  DEBATIN  me  njerezit.  
Nuk  i  pelqenin  asnjehere  servilet  .  Donte  prane  vetes  njerez  te  perkushtuar  per  kishen  ,  qe  leviznin  ne  popull  dhe  merrnin  mendimet  e  besimtareve.
Ne  shume  takime  me  besimtaret  thoshte :
<<  Kam  ardhur  t'ju  degjoj  juve . Une  dua  te  mesoj  nga  mendimet  e  secilit >>.
U  organizua  nje  here  nje    darke    me  shume  perfaqesues  te  kishes  per  te  marre  mendimet  dhe  problemet  qe  kishte  Kisha  me  besimtaret .
Ne  fund  te  darkes  Papa  thirri  nje  nga  te  besuarit  e  tij  dhe  i  tha :
<<  Disa  persona  nuk  i  dua  me  ketu .Nuk  kam  nevoje  per  servile  qe  vetem  pohojne  ato  qe  une  them. Dua  njerez  te  debatit >>


Funerali  i  Papes  u  vendos  qe  te  behet  te  premten  ne  8  prill  ne  oren  10   ne  Basilicen  e  San  Pietros. Funerali  do  te  drejtohet  nga  kardinali  Joseph Ratzinger.

Sot  qe  ne  oret  e  mengjesit  sheshi  San  Pietro  eshte  mbushur  me  besimtaret . Mendohet  ardhja  e  rreth  2  milione  besimtareve  ne  Rome  ne  keto  dite  per  ti  dhene  lamtumiren  e  fundit  Papes.
Po  sot  ne  oren  17   korteu  i  perbere  nga  '' gentiluomini  di  sua  santita''    do  coje  duke  e  mbajtur  ne  krah  trupin  e  Papes ne sallen  Clementina  .
 Ketu    rreth  ores  20      besimtaret  e  ardhur  nga  gjithe  bota  do  kene  mundesine  ti  bejne  homazhe  Papes . Do  vazhdoje  per  3  dite  me  rradhe   keto  homazhe.
Njekohesisht  sot  do  mblidhen  per  here  te  pare  gjithe kardinalet  ,  njeri  prej  tyre  do  zgjidhet  pas  dites  se    shtune  ne  vend  te  Papes  .

----------


## Brari

Tirana shkruan:

"Karol Vojtila 58-vjeçar (që në këtë foto tregohet duke u brohoritur nga turmat pasi u zgjodh papë në vitin 1958) ishte një zgjedhje e papritur. "


... korigjoje kte vitin se eshte gabim ...

----------


## shkodra13

> Tirana shkruan:
> 
> "Karol Vojtila 58-vjeçar (që në këtë foto tregohet duke u brohoritur nga turmat pasi u zgjodh papë në vitin 1958) ishte një zgjedhje e papritur. "
> 
> 
> korigjoje kte vitin se eshte gabim.


U zgjodh Pape ne vitin 1978.

----------


## Alket123

Kush ka degjuar cfare masash ka marre policia italiane sepse aty jane shumica e krymenistrave dhe presidenteve te botes.

----------


## helene

Do mbyllen  aeroportet dhe ne gjithe zonen ajrore mbi Rome do jete i ndaluar fluturimi.Gjithashtu Roma pergatitet per pritjen e mbi 2000000 njerezve, dhe mund te jene edhe me shume madje dhe kjo gje po krijon goxha probleme.Megjithate te pakten per mbi 200 koka shtetesh qe do jene te pranishem jane mare masat mbrojtese maksimale.Keshtu thane lajmet te pakten :buzeqeshje:

----------

